
GL4ES Emscripten support: Run OpenGL 2.1 programs in the browser - jdonald
https://github.com/ptitSeb/gl4es/pull/114
======
jdonald
Background:

* [https://github.com/ptitSeb/gl4es/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/ptitSeb/gl4es/blob/master/README.md)

* [https://emscripten.org/docs/porting/multimedia_and_graphics/...](https://emscripten.org/docs/porting/multimedia_and_graphics/OpenGL-support.html)

